# Buil-in mic on webcam makes annoying noise for listener! How do i fix?



## winterwonderland (Mar 12, 2014)

i have a crappy logitech webcam (not sure of the model name), and whenever im having an audio-only or even a video convo with somebody on i.e skype, they suddenly gets this annoying buzz/noise from my mic. a noise i myself do not hear! very frustrating as the noise is so loud that they must call and then call me up again....

im on a win7 32-bit stationary.

HOW do i fix this problem?? what can be the problem huh?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 12, 2014)

Plug in a separate mic to your laptop or PC. set windows & skype to use that microphone by default.

and dont have the volume turned up so loud that it causes feedback.

you can get these $3 cheap tie/neck mic's on amazon, they are crap but Ive used a fair few of them in my time and people can always hear me clearly.


----------



## winterwonderland (Mar 13, 2014)

yes i know i need a NEW mic but right now that is not an option since im in middle of nowhere and got this as my only solution.

here are ALL of my mic settings:


 

 

 

 

 

can you see what is wrong..?

for the connection, i have done this:
the webcam with its built-in sound, which is of course usb, is connected to a usb-port.
the speakers are connected to the headphones-port on the back of the stationary pc.

here is the problem:
when we are having a talk, the mic's volume suddenly goes through the roof and into unacceptable volume! it becomes so loud for the listener that the conversation must be terminated. he must then ring me up to hear me normally again. but after a while, the same happens! and like that it is over and over again.

should i uninstall all my sound drivers as well as webcam drivers? do i do that through control panel > programs & features or?

please help.

i must have connected the cables wrong SOMEWHERE or done something wrong since the mic's volume gets that loud...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 13, 2014)

You in bfe/bfa?


----------



## winterwonderland (Mar 13, 2014)

bfe/bfa? what does that mean?


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 13, 2014)

Unplug it. It's feedback from CIA line tap.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Only time i consider anyone in middle of nowhere is in a middle e.. country.

Other than that Id highly suggest take Freedom Eclipses advice.


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 13, 2014)

Plug into a different USB port. Don't use a port that's right next to a USB WLAN  adapter if youuse one.


----------



## winterwonderland (Mar 13, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> Plug into a different USB port. Don't use a port that's right next to a USB WLAN  adapter if youuse one.



That is interesting, but unfortunately, i have tried the following:
- connect it to a different usb-port (all of the ones that are on the back of the pc + the 2 i have in front)
- uninstall all the sound drivers and then connect the webcam

none work.

so yeah, the mic inside my camera must be faulty deluxe, so yeah, im forced to buy a new one asap.

thanks for all the help anyways!


----------



## Steevo (Mar 13, 2014)

Put tape over the mic. poke a few holes with a needle.


----------

